# P19 "Heavy Pig"



## chongmagic (Jan 14, 2020)

Had to have that Wall sound.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 14, 2020)

Awesome all the way around CM , your really cranking them out as of late..!

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 14, 2020)

Great Floyd themed graphics.  How does the sound compare to the Green Russian?


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 14, 2020)

To my ears a little more subdued and sonic. It really makes me think of David's tone during the Wall especially then lead tone. No wonder they recommended it on Gilmourish.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 15, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Great Floyd themed graphics.  How does the sound compare to the Green Russian?



I take that back, if you crank the volume up it gets more bassy. You lose a lot of high end. I am playing through a Vox MV30 into a audio interface. So it doesn't act the same I guess as a "real" amp. But I was hoping for more from this to be honest. It is overall a lot muddier than the Green Russian. And I didn't hear that in the demos. 

Now I really love chaining the Green Russian and the Fox Tone Machine together. That would make an awesome dual pedal with switching order.


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 15, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Had to have that Wall sound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean...
I like the silver knobs!!


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 15, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Awesome all the way around CM , your really cranking them out as of late..!
> 
> Mike



Yeah it is bad that I dream about soldering? LOL


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 15, 2020)

Could always try the old Elk Muff mod, change C10 to 330pf (or maybe something a bit higher for this circuit as it is different), 6.8n is pretty damn bassy. I do that to just about every muff I build.


----------



## Barry (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 16, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Could always try the old Elk Muff mod, change C10 to 330pf (or maybe something a bit higher for this circuit as it is different), 6.8n is pretty damn bassy. I do that to just about every muff I build.



C1, C3, C4 & C7 dominate how much bass gets into the distortion stages.  C3 & C4 only affect the bass when SUSTAIN is dimed.  C5 & C8 affect how much the bass is clipped.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 16, 2020)

Yeah I worded that kinda wrong haha, the 330p cap (to my ears, on other muffs I have built) helps retain treble as you move to the bass side of the pot...if that makes sense. Either way I don’t play muffs without it!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 16, 2020)

My last Muff build has the SHIFT control from the Hoof (Ungula) and a switch to change the two tone caps.  With those I can move the notch around, make the response flat or humped.  Seems like the majority of the Muff variants mess around with the tone stack one way or another.


----------

